# Mann Lake



## LET (May 24, 2005)

I'm lucky enough to have a local retail shop where I purchase almost all of my equipment in Sacramento, but found that Mann Lake has recently opened a branch store in Woodland, about 30 minutes from here. I took a couple of hours last Thursday afternoon to drive over and place a small order. Wonderful people, treated me like family. Gave me a whole tour of their warehouse and answered all my beginner questions. They were in the process of pulling an order for shipment, 1000 assembled hives for one guy. (This is a big outfit!)


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

We do quite a bit of business with the company headquarters in MN and have no complaints with any aspect of their operation. Despite the size of their operation, we find them very customer service oriented, and easy to work with. Good products, and fast shipping. 
Sheri


----------



## hilltop hives (Mar 9, 2007)

I have been doing business with Mann Lake for two years now and have had nothing but great service from them. My only complaint is the cost of shipping which they can't control. I hope they will build a facility closer to Tennesse some day.


----------



## wade (Apr 1, 2006)

<My only complaint is the cost of shipping which they can't control.>

I don't how they figure shipping but however they do it, its inconsistent.


----------



## chemistbert (Mar 4, 2004)

I just got in 100 #2 frames and I must say that other than being ugly very few have any real problem. And for .25 each I have no complaints. Unlike the last time I ordered from Mann Lake.


----------

